# Best electrical wiring for workshop



## richard2345 (Aug 26, 2012)

I recently finished designing the electrical layout for my workshop (see attached drawings) and I'm trying to find the best type of electrical wiring to connect all of the outlets, switches and fixtures. The building is outside of the main house on the ground level and it's watertight. My electrician recommended a watertight PVC flexible conduit, and his thinking was that it would be easier to bend than flexible metal conduit tubing. We have to bend the conduit to fit the arched brick ceiling. We don't want to use Romex wire for aesthetic reasons and because If I bump a heavy tool against it, I don't want to tear it. The interior of the building is all brick. I'll appreciate any suggestions as to the best time of wiring. Thanks!


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

If you have ever bent metal conduit, it might be an easy job, if you have not, the learning curve could be 
steep, so you could use the plastic on the ceiling where it would be hard to damage it, and then use the
metal on the straight walls, where you would be more likely to hit it. You could switch from one to the other
at any junction box. Also you mentioned aesthetics, they make a rattle can paint for plastic, and you could
paint either or both the conduits for a better look.


----------

